
Achtung Criminal Investigation Against YouTube Underway in Germany - alexandros
http://newteevee.com/2009/10/23/achtung-criminal-investigation-against-youtube-underway-in-germany/
======
human_v2
When are people going to realize that you can't (shouldn't be able to) sue
people like Google. The internet is a virtual reality. Hosting servers are the
physical space of this reality. The files were put there by people, not by
Google or YouTube. I know it's an old argument, but certainly still prevalent:
Would you sue the manufacturers of inkjet printers because people are
counterfeiting currency? It's quite ridiculous what Germany is doing. If you
don't like it, block YouTube. See how your citizens react and tell me if it
was a good idea.

